

Who says splash pages have to be vertical? YouRad.io's horizontal splash page. - abitsios
http://blog.yourad.io/new-splashpage/

======
petitmiam
For me, the vertical scrollbar in my browser is a visual cue that I have the
ability to scroll using the scroll-wheel.

If the news page hadn't explained that using the scroll-wheel will scroll the
page horizontally, I wouldn't have known to try it.

~~~
richo
I tried it to see what'd happen but the experience hurt my mind.

~~~
abitsios
I hope there wasn't any permanent damage, I'd feel responsible.

------
herval
Horizontal scrolling is annoying, and it's becoming sort of a trend... I've
seen this in a few sites in the past few weeks, including the redesigned
MySpace.

It's confusing and it doesn't add anything to understanding or experience. One
of those things that you _can_ do, but probably _should not_...

------
richo
Cool as a proof of concept- realistically I'd be stunned if this didn't punish
your conversions.

The scrolling experience was klunky, and because of the way it cuts off text,
you're forced to completely load the new frame and drop all context from the
last..

~~~
abitsios
You'd be stunned if you saw the previous landing page as well. I'm with you on
the scrolling experience though - I will try to implement a snap-to-center (or
make the panels smaller)

------
jack-r-abbit
And who says my boxers have to be worn _under_ my pants? No one said that. But
I still wouldn't do it because it just doesn't look right.

------
hayksaakian
In chrome android, the background image moves with the text, leaving a white
background.

~~~
abitsios
That's true on iOS as well (probably). I am not capturing touch events. On the
other hand, the app isn't mobile friendly, so this isn't top of my priorities
list right now.

~~~
hayksaakian
That seems like the only time you'd want horizontal scrolling; given that most
other computer mice don't scroll left-right and that many laptop touch pads
can't either.

------
stuffihavemade
It doesn't scroll as smoothly as a vertical scroll in firefox for me.

